# meet mia, molly, mindy and mimi (?)



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

the girls have arrived but there is one that is black and white and we aren't positive she's a she. time will tell I guess. her name is mimi for now.

mia:










mimi (possibly moe) is the one passed out:










the other 2 are so similar it's hard to tell them apart! they look like identical twins. all playful, sweet, very loud when hungry, sort of using the litter box (not 100% yet). valentine is NOT happy but at least she is getting to practice her growling and hissing skills. tucker hissed 1 time, took 1 swipe, now he's in love with his new toys and snuggle buddy:



















trying to get them to all sit still and look at the camera is pretty impossible but mia's got the hang of it!





































mia is my favorite but I am not keeping any! I'm really not!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww I just love Mia and Mimi so cute! Well their all cute but they win lol


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

ugh I have such a weakness for Calico kitties. They'd be hard to part with!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I would keep them all, I know it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cuteness Overload Warning!!
They're all Adorable!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute! I love this age - about 6 weeks. Just too cute. I can tell those two calicos apart easily but then I have an eye for stuff like that. If you can send a pic of the black and white and I will ID sex.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

All so cute but if I was close I would be taking Mia.
You say you're not keeping any but it looks like Tucker didn't get that memo ) love the photo of them snuggled in the bed together


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ooooo, lucky you, you got the RAINBOW litter!!....Calicos are my fave.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Marcia said:


> So cute! I love this age - about 6 weeks. Just too cute. I can tell those two calicos apart easily but then I have an eye for stuff like that. If you can send a pic of the black and white and I will ID sex.


let me know if these aren't good enough. she was squirming like crazy!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I'm not positive but I think I feel 2 little tiny balls. he's so fluffy and squirmy it's just hard to see the other opening. maybe when he goes to sleep I can get a better look. but I'm leaning towards boy now. he is bigger than the others and he crawls inside my shirt--my husband says that's a sure sign he's a boy, lol...


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

all soo cute....

shussh~~~I would take Mia also...


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Artiesmom1 said:


> all soo cute....
> 
> shussh~~~I would take Mia also...


she likes to chew on toes..ouch! do you live in tennessee?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

good thing I have big pillows, this seems to be this little one's favorite sleeping spot


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

adorable!:mrgreen:

I see a difference in the Calico twins myself. I guess after fostering so many tiny furballs you get to notice the differences.. try IDing the differences in a litter of 7 ALL ginger tabbies.. 4 boys, 3 girls... LOL It CAN be done!!

I am guessing boy on the black and white?


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

They are all adorable. Oh my gosh.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i love your avatar!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They are adorable kittens.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Much too much cuteness! I'll take one of the little calicos!

And look at big brother Tucker - so sweet... (yes, I did say big brother... )


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

spirite said:


> Much too much cuteness! I'll take one of the little calicos!
> 
> And look at big brother Tucker - so sweet... (yes, I did say big brother... )


moe (the black and white one) was looking awfully puny yesterday and I was worried he wasn't going to make it. today he seems much better. I told him he could stay if he would fight and today he's growling and ripping into raw chicken, lol
tucker is taking his role as big brother very seriously now. this is him and mia:











and with moe:










moe has a habit of falling asleep sitting up. I have a really cute video of him doing that and he's swaying back and forth...










they all like this little toy I got them:










they have all mastered the stairs now:










this is the runt, miss mindy:


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness, they are so darn cute! I'm SO glad to hear Moe seems to be doing better and is loving his raw meat!  Moe wasn't messing around when he heard he could stay!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i got a digital kitchen scale today so i could get and track accurate weights on them. moe is the runt at 14.1 oz., mindy is 17 oz, mia is 19.6 oz and molly is 20.2 oz.
they still feel awfully skinny to me even though they are eating well. they are about 6.5 weeks now..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That little Tucker, taking such good care of the little ones! :luv

I'm glad to hear that Moe's doing better - apparently determined to be a foster failure...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You are a great foster Mom. It's fun for us too who get to share in your kitten experience.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

thank you!


----------

